# Post your store bought Halloween purchases for 2013



## jdubbya

I know a lot of us have bought things for next year, either at the "day after sales", black Friday or Cyber Monday. Figured we could post them here to keep us all motivated through the winter months

I took advantage of Design Toscano's Cber Monday sale and got this 22 inch statue of a French Pleurant. It had great detail and will be the perfect topper for the foam column I made this year for our graveyard. The total height is almost 4 feet. I'll likely lighten the foam column to match the finish of the staute.

The column










The statue


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's gonna look great, JD! Damn, sorry I missed that sale - I love Design Toscano's products.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice eye, great buy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bought an animated reaper from Lillian Vernon on sale and with a 20% off coupon. It does't appear to be sound activated, but that could be because the Try Me button is still attached.

Props and Prop Parts :: animated reaper video by bontom - Photobucket

Still photo here - according to their site, it's motion activated:

http://www.lillianvernon.com/Product/AnimatedReaper


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, I love when they have posable limbs!


----------



## jdubbya

That reaper is really great! Love the head motion and even the sound is good!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is great Roxy! I bought one very similar to that one from skeleton store.com a few years ago. The one I bought was motion activated and I pinned him to the wall in the downstairs powder room. Needless to say everyone that used that bathroom got a shock when he started moaning and turning his head.....


----------



## Osenator




----------



## jdubbya

Got my very first bucky (torso) yesterday. Man, these things are heavy! I initially wanted one without arms but no one had them so I got the armed one. Very cool. Now I'll be looking for ideas on how to corpse him. I can say that having one of these now, makes the lighter Wally Skeletons that much more desirable, but I'll have some fun with this.


----------



## matrixmom

*can you tell what im doin for 2013....*




























Got the middle smaller mask for $5 each at halloween store after the 31st, got the last one at spirit for half off too.

now in search hazmat suits and barrels.:googly:


----------



## jdubbya

matrixmom said:


> Got the middle smaller mask for $5 each at halloween store after the 31st, got the last one at spirit for half off too.
> 
> now in search hazmat suits and barrels.:googly:


Very cool! This is going to be fun to follow!


----------



## dudeamis

I got this a week after Halloween for $6.50. It was 75% off already reduced price at Wallgreens
NEW 9 FT ANIMATED HALLOWEEN INFLATABLE AIRBLOWN SCARECROW PUMPKIN YARD DECOR on eBay!


----------



## jdubbya

*Score!!*

Yesterday early AM I was on FB and saw a post from Halloween Asylum about two Pumpkinhead mask/hand sets they had available. Apparently these were never put into production and a limited number of them were produced as samples. They are from the now defunct Don Post Studios. I emailed Nancy at HA as soon as I saw the posting and after a series of emails I was able to score one of the two remaining sets. I have some neat plans for this puppy!! I think there may be one set left on their site. Definitely a collectors piece!


----------



## Jack Mac

Great score Jdubbya. I can imagine quite a few uses for that Pumpkinhead mask . Excuse my ignorance but what is FB?


----------



## jdubbya

Jack Mac said:


> Great score Jdubbya. I can imagine quite a few uses for that Pumpkinhead mask . Excuse my ignorance but what is FB?


FB=Facebook


----------



## Jack Mac

:googly: LOL. I guess you can tell I'm not a big fan. I think the last time I logged into "FB" was probably in 2007. Congrats again on the Pumpkinhead score.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

great scores everyone....jealous...


----------



## jdubbya

jdubbya said:


> Yesterday early AM I was on FB and saw a post from Halloween Asylum about two Pumpkinhead mask/hand sets they had available. Apparently these were never put into production and a limited number of them were produced as samples. They are from the now defunct Don Post Studios. I emailed Nancy at HA as soon as I saw the posting and after a series of emails I was able to score one of the two remaining sets. I have some neat plans for this puppy!! I think there may be one set left on their site. Definitely a collectors piece


Mask and hands came today. Wow, this thing is impressive. Very large mask and mutant sized hands. Could probably be worn but would be best used on a prop figure. My dilemna now is whether to even use it or hang on to it as a collectible piece since it's a limited run from the now out of existence Don Post Studio. Leaving the tags on for now until I decide. Here are some pics, including one next to a regular sized zombie mask, for comparison.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Jdubbya, that is a very cool mask. The detailing is great and I love the profile detailing and the claw nails on the hands. I would be hard pressed deciding whether to use it or not. I would love to see how one of your props would look wearing that mask and hands!


----------



## Osenator

Wow, that's an amazing mask! I love Pumkinghead! Great buy!


----------



## Hairazor

Great buy!!


----------



## Osenator




----------



## scareme

I'm so bad! Before my hubby's plane had even let the runway, I was pulling out the boxes I had hidden. My order from Haunted Props came in the day before yesterday. They had thier Christmas sale, and even though I didn't need half of the things, I couldn't resist the prices. Bad news is, after I saw the shrunken head tiki torches, I went to the site to order more, and the sale was over. Too bad.

Weapons $1 each, I bought three of each kind.



























I got 3 tiki torches, I can't remember if they were $1 or $2.


----------



## scareme

The sign was $1, the gargoyles, $2










The door knocker was $2










Ghost, bats and pumpkin garland-.50 Pumpkins with lights inside-.50 (I ordered 800, they sent me their last 7)










Masks-$8, $6, $5, & $5


----------



## Osenator

wow, scareme, great haul!


----------



## jdubbya

scareme, their Christmas sale was insane! The prices were so low. I had gone to their site and actually started shopping for some stuff but then had to prioritize between them and a couple other things I wanted elsewhere but I would have loved to get in on those deals. You made out well!


----------



## MurrayTX

I picked up two of those masks too. Should have been 3, but they screwed up the order. And I am a bit conflicted, as several things arrived damaged in a way that makes me think did.not happen in shipping. But they were between $1 and $5....so chipped, cracked, and holey still is cheaper.than what I could have built on my own. And thankfully typical haunt lighting will obscure that damage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice haul, Scareme, and I'm laughing at the thought of you barely waiting until your poor husband got out the door to pull out the boxes:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I also ordered from Haunted Props. Three of the things were either damaged or not as listed. I debated because of the low low price then I took pictures and emailed them along with my invoice and they took care of the problem immediately! All the other items I got were super and especially for the price.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awesome haul, Scareme! You know what they say.....happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You know what they say.....happy wife, happy life!


YEAH, YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!! :googly:


----------



## Headless

I have two new additions to my collection thanks to a couple of Ebay specials!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, those are soooo cool!


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, those look great. How big are they?


----------



## Headless

I loved them online and was just hoping and praying they would be as good in real life and they are! They are a solid latex, quite light but not so bad they would move easily and are about 20 inches across and almost 10 inches high. I think I am going to have to try to incorporate a sewer somewhere in the haunt this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Headless, those are really cool. Very nice details on both pieces...you scored!


----------



## scareme

Great score, and damn, you have a nice camera. You can see every detail on them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous pieces, Headless!


----------



## Copchick

Whoa, nice! I love the detailing with the missing fingers and rats. The coloring looks great. I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## Osenator

I never seen theses amazing peices. They are very cool!


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome props ya scored Headless!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

Headless said:


> I loved them online and was just hoping and praying they would be as good in real life and they are! They are a solid latex, quite light but not so bad they would move easily and are about 20 inches across and almost 10 inches high. I think I am going to have to try to incorporate a sewer somewhere in the haunt this year!


When I first saw the pics, I was wondering about the size. Seeing that they are so large makes them a great buy! Really like these a LOT!


----------



## Headless

LOL well I'm feeling very fortunate indeed because its pretty unusual for me to find something over here that is "rare". Just hope I can come up with a display to showcase them well.


----------



## Osenator

Scored again, only 95% off... paid a big 5$ for 100$ of spider pods, wigs and a dress. I also got a Sound and Music sounds controller at Walmart for only 35$ instead of 125$.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Wow headless those are just awesome!!

Found these guys hiding in a corner of my local menards got them for $3 i'm planning on painting their heads entirely black and then painting skeletons on both sides of them. My own little skele-mingos 










and not store bought but exciting nonetheless a friend of mine went hunting and knows my obsession with halloween so he brought me back this present


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice skull!


----------



## Cat_Bones

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice skull!


yeah i love it scared my family when they went in the basement and saw it soaking in bleach in the laundry room sink! lol


----------



## Headless

^ LOL as you would. I have a couple of old cow skulls that were really discoloured so I ended up painting them white so they showed up better in blacklight. They are effective as well.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Headless said:


> ^ LOL as you would. I have a couple of old cow skulls that were really discoloured so I ended up painting them white so they showed up better in blacklight. They are effective as well.


Yeah i kinda did it on purpose it was still amusing lol. ooh yea that's a good idea too! I told him the next time he goes out any bones/skulls he finds to bring back and stock me up lol:devil:


----------



## jdubbya

I love that skull! I'd like to have a couple of those mounted on spikes for my witch forest scene this year.


----------



## Osenator

Nice skull!

Here a quicky haul.


----------



## matrixmom

Cant have enough bugs...these are huge.:googly: Great deal at the dollar tree today.


----------



## jdubbya

My new witch mask from Halloween Asylum came today. It's called Wicce. Great detail and will make a nice prop addition to my coven this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Very nice Jdubbya...what's her name going to be?


----------



## Hairazor

That witch is truly wicked cool!


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Very nice Jdubbya...what's her name going to be?


Haven't named any of them yet, but I have a few months!



Hairazor said:


> That witch is truly wicked cool!


Thanks. I agree. She'll be the fourth in the coven. I'm thinking of having her sitting on an old tree stump, arms supported by a gnarly wooden cane, looking out at the TOT's, maybe some bones and rats around her feet. The other three will be in the backround, chanting and stirring the cauldron. I need to get one more mask to replace one I got rid of last year, but I really like the looks of this. She'll fit in great.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! I _really_ like that mask!


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Wow! I _really_ like that mask!


Thanks CC! Me too. She has that creepy, ancient look to her like she's 100 years old. :jol:


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

jdubbya said:


> Thanks CC! Me too. She has that creepy, ancient look to her like she's 100 years old. :jol:


I'd recommend padding out the body, making her more short and stout, to go with the thick, short neck... maybe even a hunchback-witch.


----------



## jdubbya

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> I'd recommend padding out the body, making her more short and stout, to go with the thick, short neck... maybe even a hunchback-witch.


Agreed! We think alike. She's going to old and hunched over. I have two old tree stumps I used last year and will sit her on one of them. I've got some ideas for an outfit, to include a shawl of some sort. She'll be fun to put together.


----------



## jdubbya

Yesterday, I took advantage of Halloween Asylum's 20% off mask sale and got thjese two for our asylum scene we're doing. The back patio will be caged off into two "cells" and each will hold a "disturbed" individual.

The first one is aptly called Lunatic

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/lunatic_mask.html

This one is called Elephant Man. Love the deformed face and detail!

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/elephant_man_mask.html

Also got the hands to go with my new witch mask.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/evil_hands_green.html

Now that the weather has broken, it will be nice to hoe out the garage, organize and start on a few things.


----------



## Hairazor

Those masks and hands for 20% off! Nice!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice purchase, JD. Are the hands close to human size? I know that's been an issue with prop hands.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love the elephant man mask...reminds me of one of the characters in the movie _Wrong Turn_....creepy....


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Those masks and hands for 20% off! Nice!!


I know! I just happened to see the promotion on Facebook and it was only for one day. I went to their site and picked out these two. I probably could have gotten a couple more but didn't want to break the bank. I saved a decent chunk of change.



RoxyBlue said:


> Nice purchase, JD. Are the hands close to human size? I know that's been an issue with prop hands.


The hands are not as big as many of the prop hands. They should work great.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I love the elephant man mask...reminds me of one of the characters in the movie _Wrong Turn_....creepy....


I know the character you're talking about! I really liked this mask and think it will give me some nice creep factor.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

jdubbya... so jealous you got the Lunatic mask; especially for 20% off. Been seriously eyeballing that thing for awhile. 
.... thinking to self- I need to sign up for Halloween Asylum alerts, so I get notified of sales...


----------



## jdubbya

CreeepyCathy said:


> jdubbya... so jealous you got the Lunatic mask; especially for 20% off. Been seriously eyeballing that thing for awhile.
> .... thinking to self- I need to sign up for Halloween Asylum alerts, so I get notified of sales...


I thought of you when I ordered this mask, given your great asylum theme! I really love Halloween Asylum. So many great products and good pricing, only to be topped by their customer service. Nancy at HA is great to deal with. I've purchased a few things from them and they are so nice to do business with.


----------



## scareme

Those are some great looking masks. I'll let you use them for a coupls of years, before I get them.


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> Those are some great looking masks. I'll let you use them for a coupls of years, before I get them.


LOL! I know you'll own them eventually. I'll take good care of them and price them accordingly!!!


----------



## Georgeb68

I bought from sprit online.....rising reaper for 70.00 with 20 % off and free shipping, I also from Grandinroad one of the statues with glowing eyes( Vanessa I think) for 35.00. I am always looking at yard sales and online items at all times!......


----------



## Hairazor

Good job George and keep at it!


----------



## jdubbya

Purchased three mask stands from Spider Hill Prop Works. Nice simple design and fairly priced. I really like them to display my larger masks.










Here are my three new masks for this year (so far) on the stands.



















I need to pick up a few more of these. The styro dome can be replaced with a full styro head if desired and you can cut the pcv stem down or add a longer length. Very versatile!


----------



## lewlew

jdubbya said:


> I love that skull! I'd like to have a couple of those mounted on spikes for my witch forest scene this year.


I'll keep my eye out for a couple of skulls for you while I'm working. Come across them fairly often. They may not have the antlers though. May be able to score a cow skull if your interested.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

buycostumes.com has a huge clearance sale going on until May 15. All kind of accessories for $5.... shoes, wigs, shoes, masks, hats, etc.

Would've told ya sooner, but had to get my own shopping done first. 

link: http://www.buycostumes.com/?utm_con...c4e53d1701d7&gclid=CI3DmP3_k7cCFUJx4AodNg4AMQ

Plus....Bought these today from our local Halloween store (Carolina Fashions)... security guard outfit, 2 strait jackets, orange jumpsuit, and a belly. Don't know why I bought the belly... just thought it was hilarious and had to have it.


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew said:


> I'll keep my eye out for a couple of skulls for you while I'm working. Come across them fairly often. They may not have the antlers though. May be able to score a cow skull if your interested.


That would be great Mark! Thanks! Probably most interested in woodland animal skulls, deer in particular, and even other bones. Anything you come up with would be much appreciated! We need to get together one of these days soon and do some haunt planning!


----------



## jdubbya

CreeepyCathy said:


> buycostumes.com has a huge clearance sale going on until May 15. All kind of accessories for $5.... shoes, wigs, shoes, masks, hats, etc.
> 
> Would've told ya sooner, but had to get my own shopping done first.
> 
> link: http://www.buycostumes.com/?utm_con...c4e53d1701d7&gclid=CI3DmP3_k7cCFUJx4AodNg4AMQ
> 
> Plus....Bought these today from our local Halloween store (Carolina Fashions)... security guard outfit, 2 strait jackets, orange jumpsuit, and a belly. Don't know why I bought the belly... just thought it was hilarious and had to have it.


Love the straight jackets and jumpsuits! Nice score! I need something to go with my Lunatic mask and those would be perfect.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

CreeepyCathy said:


> buycostumes.com has a huge clearance sale going on until May 15. All kind of accessories for $5.... shoes, wigs, masks, hats, etc... http://www.buycostumes.com/?utm_con...c4e53d1701d7&gclid=CI3DmP3_k7cCFUJx4AodNg4AMQ


Thanks for the tip! I just ordered the Adult Puritan Hat and a 24" Black Wig - I figured they'd be great for witch-building...


----------



## scareme

Great idea on the mask holders, jubbya. Are they expensive? I have some masks that are to long for a simple head. Those would work out great. 

Great score Cathy. Were you able to get any of that on sale?


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> Great idea on the mask holders, jubbya. Are they expensive? I have some masks that are to long for a simple head. Those would work out great.


http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=41&product_id=66


----------



## CreeepyCathy

scareme said:


> Great score Cathy. Were you able to get any of that on sale?


The strait jackets were $5.99 each; jumpsuit $26; security guard shirt was $5.99; security hat $4. I think I paid around $72 for all of it.  I got a couple other things not shown... white gown, bullet holes..

....still jealous of jdubbya's Lunatic mask....


----------



## scareme

Wow, that's a great price on strait jackets. For that price, I can afford to buy one for everybody in the family.


----------



## jdubbya

My newest mask came to day from The Horror Dome. It's called Doll Face. It's two masks actually with a doll mask covering up the hideous face underneath! This one is awesome!
I'd never ordered from them before but would not hesitate to do so in the future. 
Excellent quality and fair prices.


----------



## [email protected]

It looks like Sloth went bobbing for apples in the deep fryer! Better put ice on that...


----------



## Hairazor

Jdubbya, totally gross, great buy!


----------



## jdubbya

[email protected] said:


> It looks like Sloth went bobbing for apples in the deep fryer! Better put ice on that...






Hairazor said:


> Jdubbya, totally gross, great buy!


Thanks! It was just as good in person as it looked on the website. I have some cool things planned or this one in my asylum scene.


----------



## Troll Wizard

An excellent purchase, and good use of your money. Getting 2 mask for one price, kind of like the Phantom of the Opera! Remove the mask to find the real you!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I love the Horror Dome. I had ordered my Cana from them last year (baby werewolf puppet).


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Great double mask, jdubbya. 

If a person is going to wear it, you should check out this thread on making pus- filled blisters.  

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35514


----------



## jdubbya

Blackrose1978 said:


> I love the Horror Dome. I had ordered my Cana from them last year (baby werewolf puppet).


I love those werewolf puppets! How do you like it for quality and overall effect? I'm thinking of getting one too. Worth the money?



CreeepyCathy said:


> Great double mask, jdubbya.
> 
> If a person is going to wear it, you should check out this thread on making pus- filled blisters.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35514


Oh! This is perfect for the hands of the actor wearing the mask! I'm planning on having the actor come face to face with the TOT's and then revealing the under-mask. Was worried that with latex costume hands he wouldn't be able to do it easily. This solves that problem! Excellent!


----------



## thanosstar

michaels in my area has started putting stuffout. got some neat lights and a few bats


----------



## awokennightmare

There is so much cool stuff in this thread! I will have to post some of my buys when I get the chance.


----------



## Lamborgman

Bought four 5ft skeletons from Spirit Halloween online one of the four was a zombiefied shipped in error so I called the customer service line and told them what happened so they shipped me the missing one and told me to keep the zombiefied one as a gift so got a free skeleton pretty cool.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice bonus Lamborgman!


----------



## Copchick

I love bonuses. Good for you LM.


----------



## Blackrose1978

jdubbya said:


> I love those werewolf puppets! How do you like it for quality and overall effect? I'm thinking of getting one too. Worth the money?
> 
> Well worth the money!! She has become part of the family. Easy to use my kids love playing with her. Great quality. I took her out TorT last year and got the best reactions.


----------



## Lambchop

*Large skull onlay*

I purchased this awsome skull onlay from Necrotic Creations this year. I mounted it above my haunted bar. Once the work is done I will post some pics.


----------



## Hairazor

That is a cool piece Lambchop, what material is it made of?


----------



## Lambchop

Hairazor said:


> That is a cool piece Lambchop, what material is it made of?


 I want to say its a polyfoam resin? Very light weight and was easy to mount. I have other items from them and they are great.


----------



## jdubbya

Blackrose1978 said:


> jdubbya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those werewolf puppets! How do you like it for quality and overall effect? I'm thinking of getting one too. Worth the money?
> 
> Well worth the money!! She has become part of the family. Easy to use my kids love playing with her. Great quality. I took her out TorT last year and got the best reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know! THanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Lambchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this awsome skull onlay from Necrotic Creations this year. I mounted it above my haunted bar. Once the work is done I will post some pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like that! Looks great!
Click to expand...


----------



## Georgeb68

Well, this year I started the earliest I ever had! In February I bought one of he stone girls from Grandin Road for 35.00, I got off eBay a 6 ft grim reaper that moves its mouth and bobbles his head. I then received from a friend a reaper that as a microphone that will move his mouth when you talk. In March I bought from Spirit a rising reaper for 70.00...I thought that was a good deal ( it came with missing parts ...which I rigged it to stay, but they sent me another one , which I can work with making some other prop) and finally ( my wife said REALLY after we got this) , from Trendyhalloween.com the soul keeper and the Dracula from Spirit stores for 55.00 a piece..I was definitely bitten by the bug!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's Roxy's Grandin Road puppy that arrive today.

skellie dog by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I went to Big Lots today and bought three lanterns that need some "Halloweening up" and the last crow that they had in the store.


----------



## Chuck

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I went to Big Lots today and bought three lanterns that need some "Halloweening up" and the last crow that they had in the store.


I just saw those lanterns today at big lots as well. Can you post a pic of what they look like lit up. I might need to go back and get some.


----------



## wormyt

This is a skelly I got recently at Costco for this year.


----------



## Jack Mac

P5 those lanterns look great. I can't believe I missed them when I was there getting the crows. I definitely need to go back and pick up a couple.
Spooky1, love that pup. Can it be broken down to smaller parts or is it a solid piece?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Chuck said:


> I just saw those lanterns today at big lots as well. Can you post a pic of what they look like lit up. I might need to go back and get some.


:jol:Hey Chuck, I sure will! I have to get some D batteries on my way home tonight, but I will post a picture in the morning. It says it is adjustable dimming and seems to have a good range...maybe I will shoot a quick video and post that. For 10 bucks I couldn't pass them up. I need some for my ghostly reapers and for a few graves....I may end up going back and getting a half dozen more if they look good all lit up.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought the skeleton puppy too. I kept it quiet since there's a Grandin Road backlash in certain circles. (Forgive me! I couldn't resist the skeletal puppy power!)


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Chuck, I sure will! I have to get some D batteries on my way home tonight, but I will post a picture in the morning. It says it is adjustable dimming and seems to have a good range...maybe I will shoot a quick video and post that. For 10 bucks I couldn't pass them up. I need some for my ghostly reapers and for a few graves....I may end up going back and getting a half dozen more if they look good all lit up.


Would love to see what these look like in action. I have a good use for at least one. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack Mac said:


> Spooky1, love that pup. Can it be broken down to smaller parts or is it a solid piece?


He's mostly solid. There are two screws where the pelvis joins the body, and the jaw and head can be moved.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...took some pictures last night of the lantern, and I also weighed them on a scale, just the lantern and then with batteries so everyone would know how much the skeleton/ghoul will have to be able to hold up. I also shot a short video of the light off/on/and dialed up....(my middle name is "overkill")
dialed low








dialed high








just lantern








lantern with batteries


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And here is a short demo of the lantern...for $10 you just can't beat them...now to find the thread on how to age these bad boys that I am sure is here somewhere on the forum......
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/lanternvid_zpsa1269517.mp4


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: And here is a short demo of the lantern...for $10 you just can't beat them...now to find the thread on how to age these bad boys that I am sure is here somewhere on the forum......
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/lanternvid_zpsa1269517.mp4


Really nice! I need to go to BL today. Wondering if there is a way to tint the globe an amber color to make it look like flame, if that makes sense. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Porcelain hanging doll from Oriental Trading Company. She'll get a bit of a makeover - hair is a bit thin and she could use some underlayment of fabric, but I love her face.

DSCF6395 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6396 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6397 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

I like her a lot RB!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And she's only $20! And will probably be on sale after Halloween, with my luck:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> ^And she's only $20! And will probably be on sale after Halloween, with my luck:jol:


Well if they have any left after Halloween, and you get another one....then she can have a twin sister for next year! :jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RB, love her face.

Is she tall enough to pass off as a small child?


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, the site lists here dimensions as follows: "Posable arms extend to approx. 28". Hangs approx. 41"." She's closer to an infant size-wise because her head, though lovely, is small. However, with a body framework added, she would be cool as a Goth version of one of the little people


----------



## WickedOne1414

another baby of course


----------



## Spooky1

Picked this up at Dollar Tree. I figure it will look good on/in a tombstone.

e5ac5c by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> Picked this up at Dollar Tree. I figure it will look good on/in a tombstone.
> 
> e5ac5c by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Really like that!


----------



## jdubbya

Got the haunted doll at Party City. Be aware that this cost 14.99 at PC. The same dolls at Spirit are 19.99










Also in this pic is a small meat hook prop I got at Spirit. The dead hanging crow was a Spirit prop. It will go well in our witch scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got one of those dead crows last year - nice change of pace from the upright ones.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> Really like that!


:jol: Gotsa get me a few of those bad boys....thanks for posting.....WOW!


----------



## Death's Door

I just recently purchased the Venetian Victoria figure and the Animated Spellbook from GrandinRoad to add to my display on my porch where I have the coffin.


----------



## Spooky1

Spirit is open here in town, and this is what we picked up today (with a 20% off coupon)

dd099 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Otaku

I picked up one of the 5-candle candleabras (the one with five candles on it lol) at Spirit today. Very solid piece of work, and the candles have a nice flicker effect. Used a 20% off coupon. It will be used in the re-vamped witches display this year.


----------



## jdubbya

Death's Door said:


> I just recently purchased the Venetian Victoria figure and the Animated Spellbook from GrandinRoad to add to my display on my porch where I have the coffin.


Very nice stuff!



Spooky1 said:


> Spirit is open here in town, and this is what we picked up today (with a 20% off coupon)
> 
> dd099 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I almost got one of those too. Of all the stuff in their "lawn scare" display, these jockeys have the best detail. I'm just trying to figure out where to put it in the display.



Otaku said:


> I picked up one of the 5-candle candleabras (the one with five candles on it lol) at Spirit today. Very solid piece of work, and the candles have a nice flicker effect. Used a 20% off coupon. It will be used in the re-vamped witches display this year.


Those candleabras are one of the nicest things they've come out with in a long time. Very well crafted and detailed. We have a pair of them we use on our sideboard in the dining room. They look great!


----------



## [email protected]

I love the lawn jockey! I grew up in Saratoga Springs, a racing town for those of you who might not have heard of it, so they are near & dear to me. What a great prop.


----------



## Spooky1

Death's Door said:


> I just recently purchased the Venetian Victoria figure and the Animated Spellbook from GrandinRoad to add to my display on my porch where I have the coffin.


We pick up a Venetian Victoria at the end of season sales last year. I hope she looks like the picture, we never took her out of her box.


----------



## FastEddie33

Picked up this ground breaker today...Its one of the best store bought ones I have seen..its made out of latex rubber, very durable..Great size and detail!!


----------



## jdubbya

FastEddie33 said:


> Picked up this ground breaker today...Its one of the best store bought ones I have seen..its made out of latex rubber, very durable..Great size and detail!!


Is that the one Spirit carries? It looks really good. I've never seen one out of the box but this is nicely detailed. As I remember the price isn;t too bad either.


----------



## FastEddie33

Yes, its from Spirit..Its definitely worth the price...Im thinking of using it as a display bust in my movie room after halloween


----------



## [email protected]

The Spirit Halloween stores haven't started popping up in my area yet. I'm jealous that some of you are getting a headstart!


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped back at Spirit. They finally got their lights and foggers in. Picked up two led spots; a blue and a black light. The blue is designated for outdoor use and comes with a lawn stake which is nice. The black light was only for indoor use but we know how that goes! Used a coupon so saved 5 bones off the blue one.



















a couple pics of them in action. The light was about 9 feet from the prop. The throw a nice spread and the colors are rich



















I'll likely go grab a couple more. They only had three of each color out and I got the only black light on display.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## shannibal

Spooky1 said:


> Picked this up at Dollar Tree. I figure it will look good on/in a tombstone.
> 
> e5ac5c by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Man, I see a lot of people on here getting some cool stuff from dollar stores- it seems like every dollar store I go into(whether it's a general, tree, or any of the like) has all cheap plastic crap that is either waaaay too fake to use or too "happy" to use.


----------



## jdubbya

Went back to Spirit for the second time today and picked up another blue led spot and a skeleton. I'm hearing Walgreens may not carry them this year so not taking chances. Pretty much the same as the Wallies only priced a bit more.


----------



## Osenator




----------



## WickedOne1414




----------



## spideranne

Ok, you can't just post that little dog and not tell us where you got him.


----------



## jdubbya

I believe the skeleton dog is from Grandin Road.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, the skeledog is from Grandin Road. We picked one up a few weeks ago.

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...547540?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## shannibal

Will Reid said:


> The only stores that have Halloween stuff in my area are Dollar Tree, Party City and Michael's. I think Target and Walmart will get their stuff out soon, since it's after Labor Day now. I hope Spirit and Halloween Express will open up soon!


Walmart in my area has some stuff out, but definitely full capacity yet......I went into a Target and they had NOTHING! That was yesterday.....go figure.


----------



## debbie5

My Target still has zilch. Sadface..


----------



## jdubbya

Party City is ramping up and putting out a lot of neat stuff. Got this large hook/chain and a great looking 6 inch rat. Nothing major but I love stuff like this to flesh out a scene.


----------



## WickedBanshee

witch scene door mat
2 sizes wooden "Never More" book boxes
resin stacked spell books
2 table toppers "Spooky" & "Beware"
2 over sized coffee mugs, jacks and witch
2 grim reaper shelf setters
black glitter spider candle
2 glass silhouette votive holders
metal spider web candelabra
small "wicked" potion bottle 

I had a pocket full of half off coupons for Joanns just burning a hole in my pocket,


----------



## MotelSixx

jdubbya said:


> Went back to Spirit for the second time today and picked up another blue led spot and a skeleton. I'm hearing Walgreens may not carry them this year so not taking chances. Pretty much the same as the Wallies only priced a bit more.


Walgreens had three on Monday afternoon for fifty y bucks . Gone by Wednesday morning.


----------



## jdubbya

MotelSixx said:


> Walgreens had three on Monday afternoon for fifty y bucks . Gone by Wednesday morning.


Dave, were they the traditional Wallies or the pose and stay kind? Just curious as I was under the impression Walgreens wasn't carrying the same ones they had last year. In any event, i'm afraid the days of the $30.00 skeleton are gone.


----------



## MotelSixx

They appeared to be the traditional, folded up and on the top stock shelf next to the smaller ones. I expected the price to go up after the first years sell through.


----------



## jdubbya

MotelSixx said:


> They appeared to be the traditional, folded up and on the top stock shelf next to the smaller ones. I expected the price to go up after the first years sell through.


Figures Spirit carries them too and using the 25% off coupon knocks them down to $38.00 and change. I picked up two of them from Spirit this year and might get another.


----------



## jdubbya

Who said Friday the 13th was unlucky? Made the rounds and got a few more little things Found these great crows at CVS. Had to go to 4 different stores to get the second one but well worth it. Love the pose they have









Also at CVS were these Villafane studios flexible pumpkin arms for only 10 bucks. Love these










Stopped by our other Spirit store and got these shackles, another blue led spotlight and a zombie outbreak sign.



















The zombie hand is from Kmart and looks really neat. A good day if I must say.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shopping jdubbya, I haven't seen the pumpkin arms and rather like the look of them


----------



## MommaMoose

Was in Target after a Dr.'s appointment this morning and they were running around like ants trying to get the Halloween stuff put out. Didn't get to really see much BUT they did have the WHOLE line of the monster cereals out. Got all of them except Count Chocola. Also picked up the Candy Corn M&Ms and a bag of the Pumpkin Spice M&Ms. Haven't tried the Candy Corn ones yet. Still kinda on the fence about the Pumpkin Spiced ones though. Just a touch to much ginger flavoring I think.


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Nice shopping jdubbya, I haven't seen the pumpkin arms and rather like the look of them


These things are great! I know Halloween Asylum is going to carry them, along with the legs and a stem piece. I was really surprised to see them in CVS!

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-arms.html

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-stem.html


----------



## FastEddie33

They had theses glasses for 2 for $5 at Giant...I'm turning them into candles!!


----------



## Osenator




----------



## debbie5

Thanks for the heads up on the pumpkin arms...I have two on hold for tomorrow when my 25% off CVS coupon starts! They are very realistic and a bit squishy!


----------



## heresjohnny

Hit dollar general and got some of busts, door knockers, signs and glow in the dark spiders and centipedes. Some black light paint in the sign letters, and the little creepy crawlies will go well in my black light spider web.

Someone was kind enough to give me a Home Depot card for my Birthday, so naturally I got the makings for a couple of more black lights 

Also hit Spirit stores with the 25% coupon and got the jumping spider, and 18" black light for a ghost tombstone popup I am making, and some fog fluid.


----------



## Copchick

*Most recent purchases at Spirit*

This morning I woke up to find Frank and Alice the Zombie Deer hanging out in my front yard. The least they could do was cut the grass!

Frank:










Alice:










I stopped at Spirit today and Zed the Zombie Dog followed me home. Here he is with Jack:










This weekend was 25% off the entire purchase so I got two each of the LED spotlights in red, green, blue and black light.


----------



## Hairazor

Love your zombie critters Copchick (and Jack)


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> This morning I woke up to find Frank and Alice the Zombie Deer hanging out in my front yard. The least they could do was cut the grass!
> 
> Frank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped at Spirit today and Zed the Zombie Dog followed me home. Here he is with Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend was 25% off the entire purchase so I got two each of the LED spotlights in red, green, blue and black light.


These look really nice CC. Might have to take a closer look at them. How do you like the led spots?


----------



## Copchick

I like them JD, they have a nice weight and don't have the cheap feel to them, like they would break if you bump them. The is lighting itself is good. It does have a decent area of illumination, not a small spotlight and definitly not a floodlight. I like the richness of the colors too. I needed more lighting in the yard so I pulled the trigger with them with the 25% off coupon this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Went shopping at Spirit and Target today.

be03358 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Zombie gnomes and jumping spider (Spirit) used 25% off coupon 
Half skelly & skull (Target)


----------



## jdubbya

Liking the skelly torso! Can I ask how much they cost? I didn't think Target was up and running yet. I'll have to check ours out.


----------



## Spooky1

The skelly torso was $35. They also had a demon/devil skeleton (red with short horns) torso also.

http://www.target.com/p/devil-on-my-shoulder/-/A-14555571#prodSlot=large_1_3&term=On+my+shoulder


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks Spooky1. Appreciate it!


----------



## DandyBrit

Those are the kind of gnomes I WOULD allow in the garden!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another note to JD - the skellie torsos at our local Target were in the costume section, not with the decorations, so definitely look there as well.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I was so mad that Walgreens changed there skeletons and now they are $50. But Menards carries the same skeletons walgreens did last year for $40. But they are being sold out faster than I can get to the store so I am hoping to pick one up next week when I get paid


----------



## easycraig

I painted 4 more costco skellies yesterday while watching football.....


----------



## Mr. Domino

Sally beauty supply had heads on sale today buy 2 get 3rd free


----------



## Osenator




----------



## Spooky1

Picked up a Pose-n-Stay Skelly at CVS. The head was disconnected so we got 25% off. I was able to reconnect the head fairly easily.

c7dc49 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Acid PopTart

FastEddie33 said:


> Picked up this ground breaker today...Its one of the best store bought ones I have seen..its made out of latex rubber, very durable..Great size and detail!!


That is a fantastic looking groundbreaker!!!



WickedOne1414 said:


>


I love the skelly dog!



jdubbya said:


> Who said Friday the 13th was unlucky? Made the rounds and got a few more little things Found these great crows at CVS. Had to go to 4 different stores to get the second one but well worth it. Love the pose they have


Ooooh, I do like those crows for sure! The pose really makes them feel more real.



Copchick said:


> I stopped at Spirit today and Zed the Zombie Dog followed me home. Here he is with Jack:


How did Jack react? I love that photo, Jack is gorgeous.



Osenator said:


> TARGET HAUL for my haunt room, as some goodies from Value Village! - YouTube


I saw that crow in the cage at Target, I do like it's movement a lot. Still thinking of getting it and changing it up a bit. Wish it had feathers, it would have sold me. I already spent way too long stripping a cloth covered bird and cover it with feathers.


----------



## Acid PopTart

My haul from the thrift store a few days ago. Oddly enough I was thinking I needed another fog machine and was going to go for the higher end ones but that part of the budget is going for a possible digital projector and I thought well I can make do with another cheap one, but it would be really great if I could get even cheaper than retail. Viola! $12.99, and it appears it was never used. Also a brain and skull for $1.99 each and some ridiculous moving ghost thing for a few bucks, I'll use it as a base for another prop. Then these two foam bat gargoyle things, painted the worst possible "stone fleck" ever. The wings have wire though. I'm thinking of painting them granite or something and possibly replacing the red painted eyes with some plastic eyes. I've not painted foam before and this looks to be latex covered foam - is spray paint safe?

My entire haul was $28 and some change. Pretty pleased with it all.


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> Picked up a Pose-n-Stay Skelly at CVS. The head was disconnected so we got 25% off. I was able to reconnect the head fairly easily.
> 
> c7dc49 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


None of our local CVS are carrying these skellies.



Acid PopTart said:


> My haul from the thrift store a few days ago. Oddly enough I was thinking I needed another fog machine and was going to go for the higher end ones but that part of the budget is going for a possible digital projector and I thought well I can make do with another cheap one, but it would be really great if I could get even cheaper than retail. Viola! $12.99, and it appears it was never used. Also a brain and skull for $1.99 each and some ridiculous moving ghost thing for a few bucks, I'll use it as a base for another prop. Then these two foam bat gargoyle things, painted the worst possible "stone fleck" ever. The wings have wire though. I'm thinking of painting them granite or something and possibly replacing the red painted eyes with some plastic eyes. I've not painted foam before and this looks to be latex covered foam - is spray paint safe?
> 
> My entire haul was $28 and some change. Pretty pleased with it all.


Nice score for only 28 bones. Be careful with spray paint on foam/latex. In most cases it will eat it away!


----------



## Osenator




----------



## BIGANT

*bought a few new props for 2013*

I bought a few cool props recently and thought I would make a quick video showing a few of them!


----------



## Wispurs

Those are some great finds & deals. I love the light up head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That light up head is gorgeous!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I just got this little guy yesterday. He is pretty awesome! (reminds me of SAM from Trick R Treat)


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's adorably spooky, P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up a few accessories at Spirit for some of our skellies and decided to model a couple of them:

20131 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## jdubbya

I pulled the trigger on one last prop for this year. It's from Midnight Studiosf/x

http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm










His name is "Pesci". When I initially called to place the order, they told me they weren't accepting any more work for Halloween delivery. Needless to say I was disappointed. I received an email a couple days ago saying they were caught up and could get a few more things in and did I still want him. He should be done in a couple weeks, just in time to join our witches forest. I'll post pics of the actual prop when it arrives but thought I'd post it up now. Really looking forward to getting this guy. He stands about 20 inches tall.


----------



## jdubbya

roxyblue said:


> picked up a few accessories at spirit for some of our skellies and decided to model a couple of them:
> 
> 20131 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> nyuck nyuck nyuck:d


Funny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pesci reminds me of Rat Fink from the '60s He is one cool-looking little dude!


----------



## Copchick

I like Pesci!

I purchased Pumpkin Nester a couple weeks ago when the Spirit store first opened. After hearing him at Spirit, he made me laugh, I couldn't resist. This is a stock picture:


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> I like Pesci!
> 
> I purchased Pumpkin Nester a couple weeks ago when the Spirit store first opened. After hearing him at Spirit, he made me laugh, I couldn't resist. This is a stock picture:


Of all the Spirit props this year, I like this one the best. something novel and different from the usual zombies and possessed demons. The detail is really nice too! Great score!


----------



## jdubbya

My Villafane Studios pumpkin legs came today. Got two sets to go with the arms I have. These things are really neat!

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html


----------



## Copchick

I like them! I think I may have to get a set


----------



## RWB

Copchick said:


> I like Pesci!
> 
> I purchased Pumpkin Nester a couple weeks ago when the Spirit store first opened. After hearing him at Spirit, he made me laugh, I couldn't resist. This is a stock picture:


Love this prop and glad you ordered early as these things sold out quick.


----------



## MotelSixx

I'd like to share a pic of two of three skeletons that a really great person picked up for me. I was told walgreens sold out of them and my buttons pushed to the end.. And in the eleventh hour the big reveal. These are the posable skeletons for $50. Hats off to my bff.


----------



## jdubbya

MotelSixx said:


> I'd like to share a pic of two of three skeletons that a really great person picked up for me. I was told walgreens sold out of them and my buttons pushed to the end.. And in the eleventh hour the big reveal. These are the posable skeletons for $50. Hats off to my bff.


Sweet! You got three of them!!?
You SUCK!! well...okay. maybe I'm just a little bit jealous.


----------



## jdubbya

My "Pesci" prop came from Midnight studios f/x. The detail is simply amazing. He'll make a great addition to our witch forest scene and a good companion for our "Little Monster" we got last year!


----------



## Wispurs

jdubbya said:


> My "Pesci" prop came from Midnight studios f/x. The detail is simply amazing.


I am absolutely in love with both little guys. I'll have to check out their site.
I got a drop head from Walmart. I am hoping I can tweak it some. I'm not very impressed with this look.


----------



## scareme

Ohhh jdubbya, they are both cute. But that little creature on the right, I just want to rub his little belly. I think it would bring you luck.


----------



## jdubbya

Wispurs said:


> I am absolutely in love with both little guys. I'll have to check out their site.


Here are the sites. Pesci is shown in the Store section under creatures. There is also a pic of him in the gallery.
http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm

Little Monster came from Halloween Asylum
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-monster-prop.html



scareme said:


> Ohhh jdubbya, they are both cute. But that little creature on the right, I just want to rub his little belly. I think it would bring you luck.


He does look like an evil little Buddha or something, doesn't he?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's one superb little pair of creepy creatures, JD!


----------



## Lady in White

I ordered Spirit Halloween's "Damian" prop online, then when I got him home turned him into a zombie clown.

Before









After










I wish I had more time to do his suit, but the event I did him up for came so fast!


----------



## jdubbya

Wow! That's a damn impressive makeover! Nice job!


----------



## jeffreyb

Bought this little guy from Trendy a couple days ago. Can't wait till he arrives 
http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Animated-Skeleton-Banjo-Player-12in-P17853.aspx


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I forgot to post this last week!

Got, for my birthday, a Chauvet Hurricane 1100 fogger. I should be getting the timer remote tomorrow to go with it. Plus I got a $25 Home Depot card which will be used to buy things like lamp wire & PVC for future projects...


----------

